
Tech stack for Muse: open, encrypted social protocol [1:47] - nbadg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeiQdH8o3Oo
======
nbadg
Relevant links:

Tech primer -- [https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/readme.md](https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/readme.md)

Whitepaper -- [https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/whitepaper.m...](https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/whitepaper.md)

Spec -- [https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/spec.md](https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/spec.md)

